# Time from finding a clinic to treatment with DE abroad



## AuroraAngel (Dec 23, 2013)

Hi, 

We are just starting to consider DE treatment abroad. 

Am wondering though, how long it tends to take once you're chosen a clinic for them to identify a donor and for treatment to start? 

Can anyone give me an idea of what your time frames were please?

Thank you
Aurora x


----------



## Abacanto21 (May 13, 2018)

Hi Aurora angel, we are having treatment at a clinic in Poland, they matched me up with a suitable donor within 2 weeks and I have the rarest blood type which I was devastated about as I thought that there would be a lack of available donors. didn't have to worry and donor and I share the same blood type! My consultant wanted me to have a mock cycle first to see how I responded to medication then I had the transfer the cycle after.


----------



## AuroraAngel (Dec 23, 2013)

Hi Abacanto,

Thanks for this info.  Wow, that's quick! 

Wishing you the best with your treatment


----------



## Abacanto21 (May 13, 2018)

And you with yours! X


----------



## Blondienut (May 7, 2017)

Hi I went to a clinic in Spain, first appointment was at end of march and I am lying here after transfer this morning. Could have started a month earlier but we needed time to sort out finances etc. Pm me if you want any details i personally found picking the clinic most stressful as there are so many out there, x


----------



## AuroraAngel (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks Blondienut, that's helpful and really quick!

You're right, chossing a clinic is proving to be the hardest part and so time consuming!

Best of luck with your 2WW! fingers crossed for you x


----------

